# Custom lures for upcomming Tournament



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I have posted a few pics of lures that I have made but here are a couple special ones. These are custom made lures by Gaji Lures, made by a friend of mine. The bottom one is a flat sided plunger that has 4 jet tubes running through it. the top one is a bullet shaped head. I hope they produce for us next weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Sick Looking baits!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

They really are. I make my own aswell but these are leaps and bounds better quality than what I make.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great Joe. You need to bring a couple of them by the shop to see in person.


----------

